# ei voi VS voi ei



## oloekis

Heippa! 


I was a bit confused as to which one is used as an exclamation, but later found out it's "voi ei.". I am wondering if there's such thing as "ei voi", and if so, what's the difference between the two? 


Kiitoksia paljon!


----------



## Määränpää

"ei voi" means "(he/she/it/(they)) *cannot*"


----------



## oloekis

Uh oh. 
Se oli tyhmä kysymys


----------



## Hakro

Tyhmiä kysymyksiä ei ole. There are no stupid questions.


----------

